

Bin Laden’s war against the U.S. economy - Pieces
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/ezra-klein/post/bin-ladens-war-against-the-us-economy/2011/04/27/AFDOPjfF_blog.html

======
hugh3
A bit silly. Of all the things causing problems for the US economy, Osama bin
Laden is fairly low on the list. He's not a complete non-factor, but the
entire war on terror + homeland security apparatus is a small drain compared
to things like "underfunded public sector pensions" and "a decade of writing
stupid home loans to morons who couldn't possibly pay 'em back" and
"uncontrolled illegal immigration" and "hey did anyone actually think this
whole Medicare/Medicaid thing through when we started it up" and so forth.

Or to put it another way... in August 2001 the US economy was actually looking
pretty shaky. Then there was a seven-year boom.

